# "Fishing Piers" - Ein Konzept auch für Deutschland?



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

*Unvorstellbar: Seebrücken, ausdrücklich für Angler, also "Angelbrücken"





*

In den USA gibt es sogenannte Fishing Piers, Seebrücken, die nicht ausdrücklich als Flaniermeile für Touristen, sondern explizit zum Angeln vorhanden sind. Sie sind meist kostenlos und mit allem ausgestattet, was man als Angler benötigt, um seinen Fang zu versorgen.






Beispiele:
http://www.61stpier.com/
http://oceanicpier.com/
http://www.jacksonvillebeach.org/visitors/what-do/jacksonville-fishing-pier
http://www.cherrygrovepier.com/

aufmerksam darauf geworden bin ich durch "Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt, Angelparadies Florida" https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...wZDI1NS1iMzJiLTRkN2ItOWI4ZC1lMzY4MTA2ZGNjZjE/ bei Minute 38:10.

Wenn man das so liest und sieht, könnte man vermuten, dass ein Amerikaner, zu Besuch in Deutschland, nur mit dem Kopf schütteln würde, wenn er den Schilderwald am Anfang unserer deutschen Seebrücken sieht...

Die Deutschen sollten sich überlegen, ob dieses Konzept nicht auch für Deutschland funktionieren würde. Das wäre mal eine Initiative für DAFV, DMV, LSFV SH und LAV M-V die wirklich für die Mitglieder und für das Angeln wäre...


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Dezember 2018)

Wäre schön - aber sowas funktioniert hierzulande nicht... 
Nach den ersten zwei Grillpartys inklusive der Hinterlassenschaften wäre es dort ruckzuck Essig mit angeln.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke das stimmt so nicht. Wenn es einen Brückenwärter gibt, der die Leute entsprechend "erzieht", glaube ich nicht das Hinterlassenschaften ein Problem wären... Oder denkst Du Amerikaner haben alle eine bessere Kinderstube genossen als wir?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

Und wer bezahlt den Brückenwärter und die Brücke? In Deutschland ist ja alles was nicht profitabel ist weitestgehend auf Ehrenamt outgesourct worden. So ein Steg wäre bei uns auch eher kritische Masse für Konflikte, denn nutzbare Fläche für Angler.

Die USA ist ein Land der Jäger/Fischer/Angler, in Deutschland werden Dieselfahrzeuge verboten. Größer könnte der Kontrast zwischen beiden Ländern nicht sein.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Willst Du damit sagen, dass wir Deutschen die schlimmeren Kapitalisten sind?

Ich finde es aber absolut hirnrissig, dass man 3-5 Mio € für eine Seebrücke ausgibt http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Baeder-investieren-Millionen-in-neue-Seebruecken, damit dann nicht alle Steuerzahler uneingeschränkt diese nutzen können, sondern primär Touristen drauf flanieren sollen. Offen gesagt: Das nenne ich Steuerverschwendung! Und ich halte es auch für äußerst fragwürdig Nutzergruppen zu diskriminieren, wenn man auf 60 % Fördermittel zurückgreifen will...

Wobei, soweit ich es online recherchieren konnte ist die Seebrücke Scharbeutz das ganze Jahr über ohne Einschränkungen von Anglern nutzbar. Wenn das stimmt: Vorbildlich!!!


----------



## DUSpinner (6. Dezember 2018)

In Campbell Rover auf Vancouver Island (Kanada) habe ich zweimal allerdings erfolglos auf einen Fishing Pier geangelt. Es ist dort sehr sauber mit entsprechender Infrastruktur. Leihangeln, Wiegestelle, Imbiss, WC, grosse Spundwandkescher etc. Angeln hat dort allerdings einen anderen Stellenwert und ist dem Tourismus förderlich. Da fischen dort fast ein Volkssport ist, sind solche Einrichtungen unter Beobachtung der Bevölkerung bzw der Geschäftsleute auf dem Pier, der deshalb sauber und ohne Beschädigungen ist...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, dass wir Deutschen die schlimmeren Kapitalisten sind?



Das habe ich nicht geschrieben, tendenziell ist für solche Dinge aber kein Geld vorhanden. Die Kommunen schaffen es kaum Kitas, Schulen und Infrastruktur aufrechtzuerhalten, da ist eine Brücke für Angler halt auch sehr weit weg von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung.

Die Geschichte mit den Touris kenne ich aus meiner Stadt auch nur zu gut. Da wird für Millionen einen Hafenpromenade gebaut, welche sich sehen lassen kann, um den Gästen dieser Welt es schön zu machen, den Hafen voller Schlamm aussaugen ist aber nicht drin. Hat ja keinen Nutzen. Das letzte Stück liegt auf Land, jemand blieb dort drin schon stecken, die Boote des Wassersportvereins können nicht an Land, weil sie auf Schlamm liegen (Stege auch).

Solche Beispiele findest du etliche. In der BRD wird erst Totgeprüft, gegengerechnet, auf Jahre auf Gutachten bestanden, da ist die Anglerbrücke schon wieder vergammelt.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> In Campbell Rover auf Vancouver Island (Kanada) habe ich zweimal allerdings erfolglos auf einen Fishing Pier geangelt. Es ist dort sehr sauber mit entsprechender Infrastruktur. Leihangeln, Wiegestelle, Imbiss, WC, grosse Spundwandkescher etc. Angeln hat dort allerdings einen anderen Stellenwert und ist dem Tourismus förderlich. Da fischen dort fast ein Volkssport ist, sind solche Einrichtungen unter Beobachtung der Bevölkerung bzw der Geschäftsleute auf dem Pier, der deshalb sauber und ohne Beschädigungen ist...



Und wie kann man sich das vorstellen. Ist dann dort eine Fishing Pier neben einer "Non-Fishing"-Pier oder ist die Fishing Pier jeweils die einzige vor Ort?

Glaub ich hab sie gefunden

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Di...e76b3bbca4481!8m2!3d50.0223142!4d-125.2361986

ein Traum!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht geschrieben, tendenziell ist für solche Dinge aber kein Geld vorhanden. Die Kommunen schaffen es kaum Kitas, Schulen und Infrastruktur aufrechtzuerhalten, da ist eine Brücke für Angler halt auch sehr weit weg von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung. ...
> 
> ...In der BRD wird erst Totgeprüft, gegengerechnet, auf Jahre auf Gutachten bestanden, da ist die Anglerbrücke schon wieder vergammelt.



Naja, aber genau dafür zahle ich doch an Verein und Verband. Damit die sich um solche Themen kümmern. Meine Interessen vertreten... Und die Brücken sind ja schon da, sie werden nur immer mehr beschränkt...


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2018)

Also die verlinkten amerikanischen Fishing Piers (@TeeHawk sehr interessant, danke für die Links) sind ja kommerzielle Einrichtungen, die haben auf ihren Seiten alle Tagespreise-
im Grunde wie Angelteiche (hihihi, nur ohne Besatz, die listigen Pierbetreiber), und wohl auch nur für Angler gedacht, bzw. andere "Pieraktivitäten" sind da im Gegenzug verboten (Hunde, Rollerblades etc.) Einer schreibt soagar ausdrücklich, das dort auch Spaziergänger willkommen seien, was ja im Gegenzug heisst, das das nicht bei all diesen Einrichtungen der Fall ist.
Im Grunde also zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe und wohl eben zusätzlich zu Allgemeinheits-Piers.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Naja, aber genau dafür zahle ich doch an Verein und Verband. Damit die sich um solche Themen kümmern. Meine Interessen vertreten... Und die Brücken sind ja schon da, sie werden nur immer mehr beschränkt...



Ich weiß schon wohin du willst, das wirst du aber nicht erleben. Angler auf der Brücke bringt kein Geld, Touri füllt die Kassen. Wem wird der Teppich aufgerollt, wer wird als unnötiger Zaungast empfunden?

Ich finde sowas sollte auch Verbandsunabhängig ein gesellschaftliches Thema sein, weil die von dir beschriebene Ausgrenzung durchaus ein Argument ist. Ich wollte mit meinen Beispielen auch genau darauf hinaus. Es wird mit dem Taschenrechner der Nutzen gegengerechnet, der Sinn und Nutzen für Menschen ist nur noch mit monetärer Natur verbunden, nicht mehr aber Spaß, Zweck und Vielfalt. 

Bei uns im Hafen bauen sie gerade Eigentumswohnungen für vermögensstarke Menschen, genau vor dem Wehr, am Anfang des Beckens. Für die heimische Bevölkerung ist solch eine Wohnung nicht zu bezahlen. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, das "Fremde" dort Quartieren. Genau vor dieser Investition ist der traditionelle Quappenspot ganzer Generationen, allgemein wird dort häufig geangelt. Ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel, der Tag wird kommen, wo eine Nutzung dieser Fläche gegenüber dem Gebäude untersagt wird, weil die zugezogenen sich gestört fühlen werden.

So läuft das in der BRD. "Who pays, who says". Schlimmer als bei den Amis? Genauso!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Wenn unsere Verbände schlau wären, würden sie bei jeder angeordneten Beschränkung für Angler dagegen öffentlichkeitswirksam vorgehen, zur Not eben auch juristisch. Dafür hat der Gesetzgeber doch das AGG https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/agg/BJNR189710006.html geschaffen.

Das hätte auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass die Mitglieder wenigstens das Gefühl hätten: *Die tun was!* Aktuell hab ich nämlich eher ein sehr schlechtes Bauchgefühl, wenn es um die Arbeit der Verbände geht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sollten sich überlegen, ob dieses Konzept nicht auch für Deutschland funktionieren würde. Das wäre mal eine Initiative für DAFV, DMV, LSFV SH und LAV M-V die wirklich für die Mitglieder und für das Angeln wäre...



Naja, dass die Verbände nicht gerade für ihren Kampf für den Angeltourismus bekannt sind, sollte sich herumgesprochen habe. Insbesondere der LSFV SH will keinen Angeltourismus an der Ostsee haben, zumindest nach Aussage eines Teilnehmers aus dem Fischereiabgabeausschuss...

Aber wir haben ja trotzdem Seebrücken auf denen wir zumindest zeitweise angeln dürfen und können. Einen aktuellen Überblick für die Ostseeküste in SH findet Ihr übrigens hier  https://erlebnis-meer.de/seebruecken

Da ist Tina vom Erlebnis-Meer durch SH gedüst und hat die Aktualität geprüft und schicke Fotos eingestellt.

*Folgendes gibt es zu beachten!*

1. Die Angeln sind dabei so auszulegen, dass die Nutzung der Seebrücke zum Gemeingebrauch ständig gewährleistet ist!

2. Jegliche Verunreinigungen sind untersagt. Das Schlachten und Ausnehmen von Fischen auf der Seebrücke ist verboten!

3. Es muss natürlich außerhalb der Badezone geangelt werden!

4. Der Angelplatz muss sauber und ordentlich hinterlassen werden! Die Seebrücke darf nicht zu Schaden kommen während eines Angeltörns!

5. Der Fischereischein oder der Urlaubsfischereischein sowie die Fischereiabgabemarken müssen stets vorzeigbar sein! (Kinder unter 12 Jahren sind davon befreit, müssen jedoch von einem Fischereischeininhaber beaufsichtigt werden.)

6. Die Einhaltung der tierschutz- und fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen müssen stets gewährleistet werden!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also die verlinkten amerikanischen Fishing Piers (@TeeHawk sehr interessant, danke für die Links) sind ja kommerzielle Einrichtungen, die haben auf ihren Seiten alle Tagespreise-



Ich denke, dass die kommerziellen Fishing Piers eben auch Webseiten finanzieren/sich leisten können/wollen. Es soll aber auch viele kostenlose geben. Wobei ich interessant finde, dass der nicht angelnde Besucher (das wäre ja dann bei uns der flanierende Touri) ebenfalls zur Kasse gebeten wird!!!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, dass die Verbände nicht gerade für ihren Kampf für den Angeltourismus bekannt sind, sollte sich herumgesprochen habe. Insbesondere der LSFV SH will keinen Angeltourismus an der Ostsee haben, zumindest nach Aussage eines Teilnehmers aus dem Fischereiabgabeausschuss...
> 
> Aber wir haben ja trotzdem Seebrücken auf denen wir zumindest zeitweise angeln dürfen und können. Einen aktuellen Überblick für die Ostseeküste in SH findet Ihr übrigens hier  https://erlebnis-meer.de/seebruecken



Hat der LSFV SH auch gesagt warum? Ansonsten ist das ja mal schlichtweg eine Verletzung der eigenen Satzung... Damit könnte man den Verein dann auch gleich beerdigen.

Interessant übrigens, dass die Seebrücken bei Euch deutlich weniger Beschränkungen haben als in MV...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Verbände schlau wären, würden sie bei jeder angeordneten Beschränkung für Angler dagegen öffentlichkeitswirksam vorgehen, zur Not eben auch juristisch. Dafür hat der Gesetzgeber doch das AGG https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/agg/BJNR189710006.html geschaffen.
> 
> Das hätte auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass die Mitglieder wenigstens das Gefühl hätten: *Die tun was!* Aktuell hab ich nämlich eher ein sehr schlechtes Bauchgefühl, wenn es um die Arbeit der Verbände geht...



Man kann aber nicht ALLE Verbände an den Pranger stellen. Der Landesanglerverband Sachen-Anhalt gibt es große Mühe und kämpft sehr wohl für seine Angler. Wir hatten hier eine Demo gegen Natura 2000, samt vielerlei mühsame Kämpfe Links und Rechts. Sinnbildliches Phrasendreschen gegen den Klassenfeind hilft da nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht ALLE Verbände an den Pranger stellen.


 Habe ich in diesem Fall auch nicht, sondern die von mir zitierten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich in diesem Fall auch nicht, sondern die von mir zitierten!



Ich habe dich auch nicht zitiert, sondern TeeHawk?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Hat der LSFV SH auch gesagt warum? Ansonsten ist das ja mal schlichtweg eine Verletzung der eigenen Satzung... Damit könnte man den Verein dann auch gleich beerdigen.



Eine Verletzung der Satzung erkenne ich nicht, da der Verband ja für die Mitglieder da ist und der Angeltourismus als gewerblich eingeordnet wird. Du kannst also Mitglied im Verband sein, aber wenn Du auf einen Kutter gehst, biste für die halt Tourist... 

Warum? Da kann ich nur raten. Wenn das Angeln an der Ostsee ausreichend unatraktiv ist, angelt man halt im Binnenland. Wer verdient dann daran? Richtig, ein Verband!

Gerade auf den Kuttern wird in der Regel nicht einmal die Fischereiabgabe fällig und eine Angelschein ist auch nicht erforderlich. Also sind Kutterangler also quasi aus wirtschaftlicher SIcht für einen Verband völlig uninteressant. WÜrde man zudem das Meeresangeln stärken und würde es an Bedeutung gewinnen, würde doch das Angeln im Binnenland an Bedeutung verlieren. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe dich auch nicht zitiert, sondern TeeHawk?



Sorry, bin vielleicht über das Ziel hinausgeprescht. Ich korrigiere mich und beschränke meine vorherigen Aussagen auf die genannten 4 Verbände.

Aber gibt es denn eine Klage eines Verbandes oder Vereins, die sich auf das AGG berufen hat und damit erfolgreich war?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe dich auch nicht zitiert, sondern TeeHawk?



Sorry mein Fehler! Aber Teehawk und ich reden ja über die gleichen Verbände....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Sorry, bin vielleicht über das Ziel hinausgeprescht. Ich korrigiere mich und beschränke meine vorherigen Aussagen auf die genannten 4 Verbände.
> 
> Aber gibt es denn eine Klage eines Verbandes oder Vereins, die sich auf das AGG berufen hat und damit erfolgreich war?



Ist mir nicht bekannt, wie oft Klagen Verbände aber im Allgemeinen wegen ihrem Recht? Im Regelfall wird oft eher der Konsens gesucht, als der Weg durch die Wand, oder es werden halt die Kröten geschluckt. Die Widerstandskultur der Deutschen bezüglich Einschränkungen ist ja bekannt.

Vielleicht sind wir einfach kein Anglerland?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sorry mein Fehler! Aber Teehawk und ich reden ja über die gleichen Verbände....



Alles Gut, ich habe mich auf etwas spezifisches berufen, ihr stellt zurecht die unfähigen (genannten) Verbände an den Pranger.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin da halt zwiegespalten, mit der Forderung der totalen und absoluten Angelerlaubnis auf Seebrücken
Als Angler sag ich natürlich: je mehr Möglichkeiten fürs Hobby desto besser -ich persönlich angle zwar (noch) nicht am Meer, aber eben ganz viele Brüder in Petri, die das sehr geniessen. Und ist natürlich toll so mir nichts dir nichts  trockenen Fusses schön weit ins Meer zu gelangen, denn nicht jeder Angler kann sich ein Boot leisten.
Aber ich stell mir auch vor, als Urlauber, wenn ich mit meiner Süßen piekfein herausgeputzt die Seebrücke antlangflaniere, und wir müßten dann einen Spiessrutenlauf durch 100 Angelkollegen absolvieren, oder ich will ihr vor romantischer Kulisse DIE FRAGE stellen, und dann klatscht ihr das Full House von Herings-Eddi gegen den Sonnenhut oder die Frisur.. Oder die erholsame Atmosphäre wird gestört weil ein Kind lautstark am Heulen ist, nur weils nen Pilker abgekriegt hat.. ich weiss ja nicht.

Will sagen ich kann schon verstehen da es da Konflikte gibt. Immerhin ist bei einer der geplanten verlinkten Brücken


TeeHawk schrieb:


> http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Baeder-investieren-Millionen-in-neue-Seebruecken


Ja auch ausdrücklich von Angelmöglichkeiten sogar mit Verleih die Rede. Es geht halt immer um Kompromisse.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Verletzung der Satzung erkenne ich nicht, da der Verband ja für die Mitglieder da ist und der Angeltourismus als gewerblich eingeordnet wird. Du kannst also Mitglied im Verband sein, aber wenn Du auf einen Kutter gehst, biste für die halt Tourist...
> 
> Warum? Da kann ich nur raten. Wenn das Angeln an der Ostsee ausreichend unatraktiv ist, angelt man halt im Binnenland. Wer verdient dann daran? Richtig, ein Verband!
> 
> *Gerade auf den Kuttern wird in der Regel nicht einmal die Fischereiabgabe fällig und eine Angelschein ist auch nicht erforderlich*. Also sind Kutterangler also quasi aus wirtschaftlicher SIcht für einen Verband völlig uninteressant. Würde man zudem das Meeresangeln stärken und würde es an Bedeutung gewinnen, würde doch das Angeln im Binnenland an Bedeutung verlieren. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt!



Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen, aber in MV ist es anders. Da bist Du auf dem Kutter genauso Angler wie in der Brandung. Also Schein und Karte sind Pflicht. Trotzdem interessiert den Verband das Kuttersterben nicht...

Vielleicht sollten die Kutterkapitäne einfach mal Mitglied im LSFV-SH werden. Damit würde die Satzung "erzwingen" etwas für den Angeltourismus zu machen. Und die Fischereiabgabe und der Angelschein sollte auch auf Angelkuttern aus SH Pflicht werden...


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich stell mir auch vor, als Urlauber, wenn ich mit meiner Süßen piekfein herausgeputzt die Seebrücke antlangflaniere, und wir müßten dann einen Spiessrutenlauf durch 100 Angelkollegen absolvieren, oder ich will ihr vor romantischer Kulisse DIE FRAGE stellen, und dann klatscht ihr das Full House von Herings-Eddi gegen den Sonnenhut oder die Frisur.. Oder die erholsame Atmosphäre wird gestört weil ein Kind lautstark am Heulen ist, nur weils nen Heringsblei abgekriegt hat.. ich weiss ja nicht.



Ich glaub Du hast da eine etwas verklärte Vorstellung von zumindest den Seebrücken in meiner Region (Fischland-Darß). Das Kindergeschrei gibt's dort auch ohne Blei gratis (stört mich nicht, wen es stört kann ja gehen) und "piekfein" habe ich da noch nie jemand gesehen... Und ansonsten verweise ich da noch mal auf die Kinderstube...


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2018)

moin,

viele brücken in MV haben ja zur "saison" sept- april anglerfreundlichere
begehungszeiten als zur urlaubssaison.
dieses resultiert zum teil natürlich daraus ,den "touristenströmen " im sommer
da nicht in die quere zu kommen,
aber auch einigem befremdlichen verhalten mancher angler (sauberkeit,ausnehmen etc..)

dazu kann man geteilter meinung sein.
auf der einen seite empfinde ich diese beschränkung nur für angler (sept-april  zb.)
als ungerecht, auf der anderen seite
stelle ich mich im sommer eh ungern auf eine brücke, wenn es dort von touris wimmelt.

zu ami land und kanada:
ich denke auch, das dort das angeln mehr in der gesellschaft verankert ist,
ähnlich wie z.teil in skandinavien, wo es grill-und saubere angelplätze gibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2018)

Diese Anglerbrücken in der USA sind meist Geschäftsmodelle, eben auch nicht öffentlich finanziert und unterhalten, sondern z.B. zu Pivatenanlagen (Resorts) gehörend. Zudem ist die Nutzung nicht kostenlos.
Das in Verbindungbringen zur öffentlichen Hand in Deutschland ist somit nicht so einfach, wie hier im Thread pauschalisert gemacht.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich kenne leider keine Statistik wieviel Prozent der Fishing Piers kommerziell und wieviele staatlich finanziert sind. Aber man stolpert des Öfteren über „free“ oder Beträge, die geringer sind als jede Slipgebühr, die ich so aus MV und Dänemark kenne... Deswegen denke ich schon das man das auch mit Deutschland in Verbindung bringen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wäre schön - aber sowas funktioniert hierzulande nicht...
> Nach den ersten zwei Grillpartys inklusive der Hinterlassenschaften wäre es dort ruckzuck Essig mit angeln.



Leider wahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Dezember 2018)

Als Ergänzung.... 

Die Piers drüben sind entweder Privatwirtschaftlich erstellt und überwacht - oder, falls von öffentlicher Hand - durch Ranger oder sogenannte "Game Warden" kontrolliert...
Diese stehen voll ausgerüstet wie die sonstigen PD-Officer/Sheriffs vor dir und lassen keinerlei Zweifel ob ihrer Autorität aufkommen. 
Da gibt es klare Ansagen, Strafzettel oder bei schwereren Verfehlungen gleich nen Termin beim Court (Gericht).
Nicht son Larifari- Verwaltungsdingsbums mit  ehrenamtlicher Gewässeraufsicht, die selten für Voll genommen wird und im Nachgang noch im Internet lächerlich gemacht wird...

Wenn es hierzulande irgendwo nicht in normalen, geordneten Bahnen abläuft werden halt generelle Verbote erteilt und das angeln weiter eingeschränkt - war bisher immer so und wirds auch bleiben.... LEIDER!


----------



## exstralsunder (7. Dezember 2018)

Fishing Piers? In Deutschland?
Ich lach mich schlapp. Eher fallen Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag.
Abgesehen davon , dass für "sowas" keine Kohle da ist, wird erst mal 10 Jahre geplant.
Hat man dann endlich alle Abwegigkeiten ausklabüsert, kommt ein Grüner um die Ecke und findet den Ockerfarbenen Gelbpunkt Wattwurm.
Nachdem der 3 Jahre lang nicht nachgewiesen wurde, ist jetzt klar das man das Laichgebiet  des Wander Spierlings unwiederbringlich zerstören würde.
Außerdem liegt der Pier mitten im Einfluggebiet der Holsteinischen Kurzfuß Wanderente.
Hein Brösing hat wie durch ein Wunder 20 Jahre später nun doch endlich seinen Pier bekommen.
Dummerweise regen sich jetzt Petra Aktivisten darüber auf, dass der Fisch 5 Höhenmeter an der Lippe überwinden muss, um dann unter Schmerzen getötet zu werden.
Jeder Angler wird jetzt gnadenlos wegen des Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angezeigt.
Vordrucke dazu kann man sich im Briefkasten am Brückengeländer mitnehmen.
Da die Seebrücke 20 Jahre vorher nicht beangelt werden durfte, haben Touristen diese Brücke für sich entdeckt.
Diese fühlen sich jetzt durch die Angler in ihrer Freizeitgestaltung bedroht.
Also wird ein Schutzgitter auf der Brücke zwischen Angler und Touri  gebaut, damit der Angler beim Auswerfen nicht mehr Oma Hildes  Frisur durcheinander bringt.
Nun schlägt der DAFV vor, die Brücke für Angler freiwillig zu sperren. Schließlich möchte man ja das Ansehen der Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeit stärken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Dezember 2018)

So in etwa könnte es geschehen, dafür braucht man keine Kristallkugel... 

Ne nette Schreibe haste ,wirklich köstlich formuliert


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Dezember 2018)

Und wie kann man sich das vorstellen. Ist dann dort eine Fishing Pier neben einer "Non-Fishing"-Pier oder ist die Fishing Pier jeweils die einzige vor Ort?

Glaub ich hab sie gefunden

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Discovery+Fishing+Pier+Lookout/@50.0217155,-125.235868,3a,75y,162.74h,84.65t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipPcRKZHGsUyZxhzP__39HAZ8zlReTRj_smHyY8!2e10!3e11!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipPcRKZHGsUyZxhzP__39HAZ8zlReTRj_smHyY8=w234-h106-k-no-pi-2.9338646-ya290.5-ro-0-fo100!7i8704!8i4352!4m8!1m2!2m1!1sFishing+Pier!3m4!1s0x0:0xcbfe76b3bbca4481!8m2!3d50.0223142!4d-125.2361986

ein Traum!

Der einzigste Pier dort ist wirklich ein Traum. Dieser kann von Allen (nicht nur von Anglern) kostenlos genutzt werden. Angelinteressierte Besucher können sich gegen ein kleines Entgelt Angelgerät ausleihen. Die meisten Besucher bringen allerdings ihr eigenes Angelgerät mit. Man hat auf dem Pier auch die Möglichkeit seinen Fisch auszunehmen. Im Kiosk kann man sich mit Getränken, Eis und Imbissgerichten stärken und im selben Gebäude gibt es auch ein sauberes WC. Jeden Tag wird der Angler mit dem schwersten Fisch dokumentiert und man kann die Fangergebnisse der letzten Wochen auf Tafeln nachlesen.

Für Deutschland ist ein solches Objekt aus meiner Sicht nicht realisierbar, da wir Angler keine Lobby haben und die Gesetzgebung nicht angelfreundlich ist sowie es Menschen mit dem Grünen Daumen gibt, die sicherlich etwas finden werden um so etwas zu verhindern...  Schade!!


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Dezember 2018)

Das hat weder etwas mit fehlender Lobby, noch mit nicht angelfreundlicher Angelpolitik, sondern schlicht und ergreifemd damit zu tun, dass die Sache mit der aus öffentlichen Mitteln finanzierten und über öffentliche Mittel unterhaltenen ''Anglerbrücke'' ne Schnapsidee ist.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber wir haben ja trotzdem Seebrücken auf denen wir zumindest zeitweise angeln dürfen und können. Einen aktuellen Überblick für die Ostseeküste in SH findet Ihr übrigens hier  https://erlebnis-meer.de/seebruecken
> 
> Da ist Tina vom Erlebnis-Meer durch SH gedüst und hat die Aktualität geprüft und schicke Fotos eingestellt.



Hab mir die Liste gerade angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Seebrücke Süssau nicht dabei ist. Ok, ist auch nur 60m lang 
Aber die liegt bei "meinem" Campingplatz um die Ecke und zumindest in der Wintersaison scheint das Angeln erlaubt zu sein.

https://www.amt-oldenburg-land.de/media/custom/2097_132_1.PDF?1334234232
Zitat aus dem PDF:
_§ 2 
Einschränkung des Gemeingebrauchs
(1) Die Vorschriften dieser Satzung finden für die in § 1 festgelegten Strandabschnitte Anwen-
dung im Zeitraum vom *01.05. – 30.09.* (Badesaison) eines jeden Jahres, soweit in dieser 
Satzung nichts anderes bestimmt ist. Während dieser Zeit ist das Spielen und Sporttreiben 
im Rahmen des Badebetriebes nur in einem Umfang zulässig, der andere Strandbesucher 
nicht gefährdet oder in besonderem Maße belästigt. 
(2) Insbesondere ist verboten, 
a) das Reiten am Meeresstrand, 
b) das Mitführen von Hunden außerhalb der dafür zugelassenen Strandabschnitte, 
c) das ungenehmigte Aufstellen von Strandkörben, 
d) das Zelten, 
*e) das Angeln von der Seebrücke aus*, 
_
Diese Verordnung stammt allerdings aus 2007. Leider ist zu der Süssauer Brücke nichts Aktuelles und Belastbares zu finden.
In einem inzwischen eingestellten Blog findet sich von 2008 ein Eintrag, dass das Angeln erlaubt sei, auf einer Touriinfoseite von 2017, dass es generell verboten sei.
Vom Amt Heringsdorf gibt es jedenfalls nix Neues.

Vielleicht kann *Tina *da ja nochmal recherchieren und die Seite aktualisieren 

LG,
Marc


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hab mir die Liste gerade angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Seebrücke Süssau nicht dabei ist. Ok, ist auch nur 60m lang
> Aber die liegt bei "meinem" Campingplatz um die Ecke und zumindest in der Wintersaison scheint das Angeln erlaubt zu sein.
> (...)
> 
> ...



Hi Marc,

hat Tina heute gleich geklärt. Das Angeln ist dort leider ganzjährig verboten. 

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> hat Tina heute gleich geklärt. Das Angeln ist dort leider ganzjährig verboten.
> 
> ...



Sehr schade aber Danke euch beiden


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. März 2019)

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Ostholstein-Instagram-Hits-sind-Seebruecken

Thema "Seebrücken" etwas weiter gefasst. Das Aufmacherbild stammt von nem Ausflug mit 2 Kumpels, war in Natura nicht ganz so bunt


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> hat Tina heute gleich geklärt. Das Angeln ist dort leider ganzjährig verboten.
> 
> ...




Das sah letzten Winter anders aus


----------

